# 2013 SAA still good to use?



## jbaker9 (26/3/17)

Hi,

I have 2 packs of 2013 Saaz that I bought about 2 years ago but never got around to brewing. They are in a foil bag and have been kept in freezer. Still good to use?


----------



## Dr_Rocks (26/3/17)

Yep.

Alpha acids will be down though. Based on beersmith calculation your alpha acid would be at 1.64% for a 40 month frozen storage period so account for that in your recipe.


----------



## manticle (26/3/17)

Also check aroma - any evidence of cheese, feet or child spew, discard or keep for a traditional lambic.


----------



## jbaker9 (26/3/17)

Dr_Rocks said:


> Yep.
> 
> Alpha acids will be down though. Based on beersmith calculation your alpha acid would be at 1.64% for a 40 month frozen storage period so account for that in your recipe.


Thanks Dr_Rocks,

I hadn't used the hop storage index feature below, will definitely be using in future!

Cheers
James


----------



## SBOB (26/3/17)

Dr_Rocks said:


> Yep.
> 
> Alpha acids will be down though. Based on beersmith calculation your alpha acid would be at 1.64% for a 40 month frozen storage period so account for that in your recipe.


do you mean down 1.64% or an AA of 1.64% (and considering the OP didnt post the original AA % how would you know the later?)


----------



## Dr_Rocks (26/3/17)

Just using the standards as set in beersmith.


----------



## manticle (26/3/17)

Hop aa can vary pretty wildly between vintages and saaz could be czech or a different kind (not specied by op, czech is my assumption till told otherwise). Beersmith is a guide, rather than a benchmark.

That said - the principle of lower aa% holds true.


----------

